
Election Security High Priority–Until It Comes to Paying for New Voting Machines - hodgesmr
https://www.propublica.org/article/election-security-a-high-priority-until-it-comes-to-paying-for-new-voting-machines
======
rando444
Last time I checked, printing out ballots and several boxes of pens are less
than the cost of even a single machine.

The problem is not the cost, it's the process and the people making the
decisions using the wrong criteria.

------
jakeogh
Why Electronic Voting is a BAD Idea - Computerphile:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3_0x6oaDmI)

------
hamandcheese
<x> Security High Priority-Until It Comes to Paying for <securing x> is true
for way too many values of x.

